# Homemade headset cup press..any tips?



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

I've paid to have headsets installed as well as barbaricly beaten cheaper headsets into the frame. The next one is a special build and I want to do it right the first time and do it myself. Looking online I was about to order the 'value model' Park HHP-3 press for $70 until I saw it was essentially what I could buy for $10 at the hardware store.

My question isn't necessarily about the "tool" but more so tips on installation. It's a Chris King Inset 7 and the lower cup is 44mm while the upper is standard 1 1/8". Do I press the top or bottom cup in first? Also, the only washers large enough for the bottom cup I found locally have a much larger center hole than my rod (1/2"), I'm sure I can keep the large washer centered once there's pressure on it or is that a bad idea? Any tips in general you guys have experienced?

Thanks!

Cory









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodzy (Jun 9, 2013)

I have just pressed a headset yesterday and I used a threaded rod and 2 rectangular pieces of metal. I did the top first then the bottom, just make sure the headset is going in straight if not just back tension off move the rod so it's putting more pressure where you need it.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I have made and used a bodgey tool exactly like yours, I still have it.

It doesn't matter which cup you press in first.

The only problem you'll have is pressing the cups in flat. As you apply pressure, if the shaft is off centre even a tiny bit, the force will pull the tool further that way and it will put uneven pressure on the cup. If not spotted quickly the cup can pull very squint and there is real potential for frame damage.

You can correct, continue and get the job done but a better way is to hold the tool central. The easiest way to do that is a shim or thick washer on top of the 'pulling' washer that just fits inside the bearing/cup. That will hold the tool in the middle.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Your set-up should work just fine, but as Mr Pig pointed out, remain vigilant to keeping everything centered.

What's that watery beverage you have there?


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I've got the same set up, because of the coarseness of the threads, it's a little harder to get things started while keeping it all aligned. I've been using it for 15 years, works fine.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Grease, mallet, and wood block


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

^ higher risk of damaging headset if it doesnt go in straight 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rngspnr (Feb 15, 2016)

I've used the plastic dead blow method on headset cups. Did the homemade press for the BB on my Following. The homemade press works better and also helps you feel better about taking a hammer to your new $2000-3000 frame.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

any of you guys had any problems with frames that needed to be faced before pressing headset or bb? I never really tried to press myself since I didn't want risk anything so would basically buy headsets with the frame and have the shop install

how good are current frames, can we just skip facing it? pretty much every bb or headset user guide tells you to face the frame before you press, but I'm sure this is overly safe and something they gotta tell you


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for all the input guys. I feel pretty confident doing it myself now, I'd rather do it than let my custom frame sit in a shop for a 16 year old to pound in.

I did find the right washers on Amazon for my 1/2" threaded rod and I'll have a few extras. All in all I should be in for under $40 which is better than $80!









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

It should work fine if your careful. I'm a little surprised only one guy said to grease it, and it was the guy who wants to use a wood block and mallet on a custom frame with a King headset?!

So, use grease, and if it starts to go crooked, STOP. Hammer it out (preferably with a proper headset removal tool) sand down the burr on the headset cup if there is one, re-grease and try again. 

Like others said, you should be fine so long as your careful.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Try https://www.grainger.com/product/GRAINGER-APPROVED-Steel-Fender-Washer-WP7022392/_/N-8ogZ1z0o07tZ1yzau9v/Ntt-fender+washers?EndecaKeyword=fender+washers&NLSCM=14&searchRedirect=fender+washers&sst=All&breadcrumbCatId=3562&s_pp=false&picUrl=//static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/6YY51_AS01?$smthumb$

if that's not the correct size, try searching the Grainger site. Looks like the 5 pack is backordered a couple of days.

EDIT: sorry, looks like you already ordered?


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

*OneSpeed* said:


> It should work fine if your careful. I'm a little surprised only one guy said to grease it, and it was the guy who wants to use a wood block and mallet on a custom frame with a King headset?!
> 
> So, use grease, and if it starts to go crooked, STOP. Hammer it out (preferably with a proper headset removal tool) sand down the burr on the headset cup if there is one, re-grease and try again.
> 
> Like others said, you should be fine so long as your careful.


Thank you. I was planning on using a thin film of grease and do have a cup removal tool, although I had to use the 1.5" tool on a 1" headtube and bent it a little.

I have a 3DV purple king headset on the way any day now that I'm installing on my old Yo Eddy so I'll get some practice in before the final test.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

As a matter of fact I'll be doing that tomorrow. Headset just came in the mail today









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Squirrel (Oct 13, 2016)

I have a set of pucks that should work for the inset7. I could mail them to you if you want to use them, just pay the shipping.


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I know you are looking for technique over tools but Headset Press Adapters for 1 1/8 - 1 1/2 Tapered Headsets - King & Cane Creek | eBay and/or Bearing Press Handles w/ACME rod (Ergonomic) is a really solid way to go.

If you don't go for the ACME rod and handles the adapters make the job really easy.

I have no connection with mtnbiker4life but I have purchased several of his tools and they are well made and work really well.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

chazpat said:


> Try https://www.grainger.com/product/GRAINGER-APPROVED-Steel-Fender-Washer-WP7022392/_/N-8ogZ1z0o07tZ1yzau9v/Ntt-fender+washers?EndecaKeyword=fender+washers&NLSCM=14&searchRedirect=fender+washers&sst=All&breadcrumbCatId=3562&s_pp=false&picUrl=//static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/6YY51_AS01?$smthumb$
> 
> if that's not the correct size, try searching the Grainger site. Looks like the 5 pack is backordered a couple of days.
> 
> EDIT: sorry, looks like you already ordered?


Yeah I already ordered, $28 for the 5 pack of 3" OD with a 1/2" hole. They should be just big enough and not move off center.

I bought some thin 2" rubber washers with 1/2" hole to do the bottom cup and not mar the cup or headtube. I'd like to find 2 more of the same but in 3" diameter.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Why not take two pieces of wood and drill the hole, two washers on outside. The wood wouldn't scratch the headset. Itll give way a little just like rubber washer or put a piece of cloth or tubing if youre worried. Wouldnt it be cheaper? Ive never done it. Ive always had a bike shop do it for me but when i pressed fit a BB, it was so easy its silly to spend money on an expensive tool.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

The press worked perfectly on my 1" King headset. The rubber washers probably aren't necessary at all considering they just got cut anyway and the nearly equal pressure shouldn't mar the cup much, if at all. The 3" washers will be here by the end of the week, which is fine because it'll probably be another month until I actually have the Yo Eddy frame delivered.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Glad it went smoothly. Last time I did this I just took two 1"x4"x4" pieces of wood and drilled a hole in each for the rod. Dead easy and no scuffing since it's soft.

Now, on to more important matters...did I fall asleep and wake up in the 90s?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

noapathy said:


> Now, on to more important matters...did I fall asleep and wake up in the 90s?


Your just Jealous, I know I am&#8230;

Glad it went well!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

noapathy said:


> Glad it went smoothly. Last time I did this I just took two 1"x4"x4" pieces of wood and drilled a hole in each for the rod. Dead easy and no scuffing since it's soft.
> 
> Now, on to more important matters...did I fall asleep and wake up in the 90s?


It appears like that, doesn't it?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

dubya3 said:


> The press worked perfectly on my 1" King headset. The rubber washers probably aren't necessary at all considering they just got cut anyway and the nearly equal pressure shouldn't mar the cup much, if at all. The 3" washers will be here by the end of the week, which is fine because it'll probably be another month until I actually have the Yo Eddy frame delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a carbon controltech bar if you want it, I think it is a 560.


----------



## dubya3 (May 1, 2016)

noapathy said:


> Glad it went smoothly. Last time I did this I just took two 1"x4"x4" pieces of wood and drilled a hole in each for the rod. Dead easy and no scuffing since it's soft.
> 
> Now, on to more important matters...did I fall asleep and wake up in the 90s?


I never even thought about using wood instead of the rubber washers. I might do that when I install the Inset7 on my new Yo Eddy.

All I currently own are 80s and 90s bikes! 85 Stumpjumper Team, 92 Stumpjumper S Works and the 95 Yo Eddy. Bright colors and lots of anodized parts  I'll post a pic of the new yo eddy when I get it. Same 2 color fade as my old one but metallic red up front fading to a lemonade metallic yellow with all red Chris King bearings

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Definitely works well for what you want. I think one of the pieces finally cracked after about 10 installs since it was only soft pine. If you can find some oak scraps in the discounted section of home depot it'd prolly last just about forever.

Nice - I had a purple control tech bar like the one above...but then it really was the 90s ('94 Giant ATX 890 Tomac Edition). First bike I ever built from scratch and first time I used the DIY press. It also had matching purple nipples on the wheels. Yeah, I just said purple nipples. Hope I don't get flagged. :lol:


----------



## RonSonic (Jan 8, 2005)

Old thread, but ... When I was doing a recent build with a CK I rummaged around in the toolbox and found a large socket that fit within the cup and only pressed on the outer rim of that bearing we're trying to not damage. Ran the all-thread through the socket, washer and wood on the other side - it worked great - no sliding off center.


----------

